# Visitor



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had a very large visitor this morning. There's a large pond just over our boundary fence. He (she ) was pretty easy going and why a little shy, didn't fly off. Hubs said that there are usually 3 around.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice. I do not want anymore. I thought it would be great to have geese and we got day olds shipped a year ago. I spent hours with the 4 of them. I would lay in a lounge and they would all chew on me. It was cute. I was the one that fed them. Unfortunately, they bonded to my husband and he can touch them. But they attack me. It's gotten to the point that they come after me and I need a stick. Except when I feed them or give them a treat. A stupid chicken got in their side of the yard, in fact it's happened twice, and both times I saved their lives, seriously. If it were up to me I'd rehome them but don't think hubby would want to. So I am not thrilled with geese except for Sebastapols, that I had that never bothered anyone.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, this one is wild. I don't have tame ones for that reason.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Seminole, this one is wild. I don't have tame ones for that reason.


LOL. I even got the most docile breeds and had them as babies and what happens? They still don't like me.


----------

